# How can I cancel adobe update?



## ajaybc (Oct 30, 2007)

Whenever I start Adobe reader fom my computer ,it starts downloading updates over the internet without even asking me.This a nuisance for me as
I have a BSNL broadband connection with download limit and each update has around 114MB of size.So how can avoid this automatic downloading of updates?


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 31, 2007)

Install a firewall like zone alarm free/paid


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 31, 2007)

I tried to disable the update too but it isn't possible I guess.DAmn adobe.Use Foxit reader insted og adobe reader.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you are using Adobe Reader 8, make sure your update is finished. Then click on Help and check for updates. A " no updates available screen will be displayed in the Adobe updater screen.Click on the preferences tab in the screen and uncheck "automatically check for  adobe updates". Click Ok and then click on quit. And that is it. Henceforth updates will be on your command


----------



## Net007 (Nov 1, 2007)

Try Foxit Reader. It works fine for me.


----------



## anand1 (Nov 1, 2007)

type msconfig.exe in run and disable the adobe updater.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 1, 2007)

^In the case of Adobe Reader 8, there is no adobe updater in the startup which one can disable and the only way it can be disabled is as mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 1, 2007)

Try this before u think of Installing any Firewall or even switching the Read software it self 

Launch the adobe software !!! In your case the Adobe Reader... now in the menu bar Click *Help*, and then *Check for update*...

*img490.imageshack.us/img490/8004/18597945rr2.jpg

now make sure u have connection to the Internet and no firewall is blocking the software, so u should see the software / in u case the reader is checking for updates 

*img383.imageshack.us/img383/4813/80787403pk4.jpg

as it completes the check, it should present this window in front of u 

*img383.imageshack.us/img383/579/86202945dy5.jpg

Click the option *Preference* in that window !!!

Now please check off the option which says *Autometically Check for Adobe updates*

*img374.imageshack.us/img374/4388/21342456ly1.jpg

Click oK.. then close the Window... so from now on Adobe softwares will not check for updates unless u manually check


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...................nice choto. What i have said in words you have shown in pictures.Very much appreciate the efforts you have put in to present the pictorial version.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 1, 2007)

@Ponmayilal

Sorry , Really Sorry, didnt notice u post.. !!!

please try to put some *ENTER* and *spaces* when u post ....


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 2, 2007)

ya

Good suggestion. ( I mean it )

Shall try to do that henceforth.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 2, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> If you are using Adobe Reader 8, make sure your update is finished. Then click on Help and check for updates. A " no updates available screen will be displayed in the Adobe updater screen.Click on the preferences tab in the screen and uncheck "automatically check for  adobe updates". Click Ok and then click on quit. And that is it. Henceforth updates will be on your command



Thanks for the tip Ponmayilal  .. I fixed this yesterday  

@choto: Thanks for the screen shots 

I think this can be moved to tutorial section ... what say?


----------



## sonerk (Mar 5, 2009)

Guys, you don' t have install updates for cancelling auto update.

Try this;

Navigate to ...\Documents and Settings\[username]\Local Settings\Application Data\Adobe\Updater5 on Windows XP or ...\[username]\AppData\Local\Adobe\Updater5 on Vista and open AdobeUpdaterPrefs.dat in Notepad.
If the <AutoCheck>1</AutoCheck> tag already exists, then change the value from 1 to 0. Otherwise, add the line <AutoCheck>0</AutoCheck> anywhere between the <AdobeUpdater></AdobeUpdater> tags.
Close and save the AdobeUpdaterPrefs.dat file.

and

Navigate to ...\Documents and Settings\[username]\Local Settings\Application Data\Adobe\Updater6 on Windows XP or ...\[username]\AppData\Local\Adobe\Updater6 on Vista and open AdobeUpdaterPrefs.dat in Notepad.
If the <AutoCheck>1</AutoCheck> tag already exists, then change the value from 1 to 0. Otherwise, add the line <AutoCheck>0</AutoCheck> anywhere between the <AdobeUpdater></AdobeUpdater> tags.
Close and save the AdobeUpdaterPrefs.dat file.

That's all.


----------

